# Most beautiful girl.....



## eightthirty (Aug 6, 2005)

Who do you consider to be the most beautiful girl....female....woman in regards to the arts (e.g. music, movies, etc.)?

Remember, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

For me...Natalie Wood, though I greatly adore the beauty of Audrey Hepburn in My Fair Lady, I don't believe anyone could ever compare to the beauty of Miss Natalite Wood in Splendor in the Grass.


----------



## tashbash (Aug 6, 2005)

*I have two. Now this is in my opinion, I think Jessica Simpson looks gorgeous no matter what she does....natural beauty. Also I think Angelina Jolie is gorgeous as well. She just is so pretty, however I don't like her as a person. *


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 6, 2005)

I could probably name a few, but I think I would say Kate Winslet... she's not a supermodel, but her acting, her personality and the confidence in the way she carries herself is very inspiring and beautiful


----------



## Liz (Aug 6, 2005)

there's a lot of beatiful women out there.

my faves though are:

angelina jolie

carmen electra

that's all i can think of from the top of my head. lol


----------



## Marisol (Aug 6, 2005)

I think that Diane Lane is gorgeous. Also am a big fan of Jennifer Aniston &amp; Lauren Graham.


----------



## Liz (Aug 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I think that Diane Lane is gorgeous. Also am a big fan of Jennifer Aniston &amp; Lauren Graham. ooh i like diane lane too!


----------



## Leta112 (Aug 6, 2005)

Cathrine Zeta-Jones

Carmen Electra

Jessica Simpson

GWEN STEFANI!!!!!!

Scarlette Johanson

And a bunch more...


----------



## Leta112 (Aug 6, 2005)

Also, Mandy Moore...she looks gorgeous natural!


----------



## Never2muchMU (Aug 6, 2005)

Off the top of my head:

Angela Bassett

Angelina Jolie

Catherine Zeta Jones

Tyra Banks

Gwen Stefani

Charlize Theron


----------



## envymi (Aug 6, 2005)

Angelina Jolie is absolutely my number one, especially since I saw her recently on one of my shopping binges and she's even more gorgeous up close with no makeup.

Some other faves are Mariah Carey, Thandie Newton, Kate Winslet, Monica Belluci...I could go on


----------



## Leta112 (Aug 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* Off the top of my head:
Angela Bassett

Angelina Jolie

Catherine Zeta Jones

Tyra Banks

Gwen Stefani

Charlize Theron

Oh yeah, I forgot Charlize Theron


----------



## ikebana (Aug 6, 2005)

I think Natalie Portman and Isabella Rosselini are both very beautiful women.


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 6, 2005)

Angelina Jolie hands down!:icon_love She is my idea of what a perfect woman would look like



I like Jessica Alba also.. but she is more "cute" than beautiful.


----------



## redrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

I'd have to go with

Nichole Kidman

Angelina Jolie

Salma Hayek


----------



## LuckyMe (Aug 8, 2005)

I am a fan of Rachel McAdams (from the Notebook and Pearl Harbor I believe) she is so naturally pretty. I also like Charlize Theron.


----------



## QurlySq (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *envymi* Angelina Jolie is absolutely my number one, especially since I saw her recently on one of my shopping binges and she's even more gorgeous up close with no makeup.Some other faves are Mariah Carey, Thandie Newton, Kate Winslet, Monica Belluci...I could go on





Ooooooooooh.... Thandie Newton... definitely a beautiful woman!!!


----------



## SandyMc (Aug 8, 2005)

I think some of the most beautiful are

Nicole Kidman

Charlize Theron

Sandy


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *LuckyMe* I am a fan of Rachel McAdams (from the Notebook and Pearl Harbor I believe) she is so naturally pretty. I agree


----------



## Liz (Aug 8, 2005)

ooh. ditto on salma hayek and charlize theron


----------



## Liz (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I agree



ditto


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (Aug 8, 2005)

ANGELINA! Hands down inside and out and Charlize Theron=)


----------



## envymi (Aug 8, 2005)

I have to add one more that I've been obsessing about although she's still under age...Nikki Reed...I don't know what it is about her...but there's something really sexy about her


----------



## Liz (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *envymi* I have to add one more that I've been obsessing about although she's still under age...Nikki Reed...I don't know what it is about her...but there's something really sexy about her lol. the girl from 13? yeah, she's really pretty


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 8, 2005)

I really like patricia arquette :icon_love


----------



## Leony (Aug 8, 2005)

Angelina Jolie for me.

I read her story on Marie Claire 4 years ago, since then am starting to love her.


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 8, 2005)

Mandy Moore is also stunning and very classy!


----------



## envymi (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* Angelina Jolie for me.I read her story on Marie Claire 4 years ago, since then am starting to love her.

I've been in love with her since "Foxfire" ??? I think that was the name of it, anyways that was when I was still in college so it was many years ago


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 8, 2005)

I have a few, Liv Tyler, Dita Von Teese and Bettie Page.


----------



## peekaboo (Aug 8, 2005)

Angelina Jolie,Charlize Theron, Elizabeth Taylor (in the old movies-those violet eyes), Marilyn Monroe, Sharon Stone, Connie Neilson, Stevie Nicks, Helena Christensen, Pam Grier...too many


----------



## MacForMe (Aug 8, 2005)

ahem-- steps up onto soapbox...

tap-tap.. is this thing on!

ok, i think I, along with all the girls here are the most beautiful. Why? because we are all 'real' we dont have personal makeup artists or a plastic surgeon on speed dial..

sorry,, my opinion!

-off soapbox now.


----------



## MARIAN (Aug 8, 2005)

HALLE

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Who do you consider to be the most beautiful girl....female....woman in regards to the arts (e.g. music, movies, etc.)? 
Remember, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

For me...Natalie Wood, though I greatly adore the beauty of Audrey Hepburn in My Fair Lady, I don't believe anyone could ever compare to the beauty of Miss Natalite Wood in Splendor in the Grass.


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MacForMe* ahem-- steps up onto soapbox...
tap-tap.. is this thing on!

ok, i think I, along with all the girls here are the most beautiful. Why? because we are all 'real' we dont have personal makeup artists or a plastic surgeon on speed dial..

sorry,, my opinion!

-off soapbox now.













I agree!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Aug 8, 2005)

No doubt about it, in my opinion Jessica Simspon


----------



## Laura (Aug 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MacForMe* ahem-- steps up onto soapbox...
tap-tap.. is this thing on!

ok, i think I, along with all the girls here are the most beautiful. Why? because we are all 'real' we dont have personal makeup artists or a plastic surgeon on speed dial..

sorry,, my opinion!

-off soapbox now.

Give me a HELL YEAH! Go Lauryn


----------



## Leta112 (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* lol. the girl from 13? yeah, she's really pretty I LOVE that movie! I gave my opinion for the most beautiful women...But here is one women who I think is ABSOLUTLY GORGEOUS! I am Albanian from Kosovo and this women is an Albanian singer, one of my FAVORITE! Tell me what you guys think!!! Oh yeah, I also think that Alessandra Ambrosio and Adriana Lima are pretty!


----------



## mAra (Aug 10, 2005)

i LOVe Rachel Mcadams right now.. she's such a talented actress, she's going to be big.. although I don't think she was in Pearl Harbor.. you might be referring to Kate Beckingsale, or Beckinsale i forgot

ah yes and among some of the most beautiful is Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leta112* I LOVE that movie! I gave my opinion for the most beautiful women...But here is one women who I think is ABSOLUTLY GORGEOUS! I am Albanian from Kosovo and this women is an Albanian singer, one of my FAVORITE! Tell me what you guys think!!! Oh yeah, I also think that Alessandra Ambrosio and Adriana Lima are pretty! This girl is very pretty.. thanks for sharing!!



I also think those VS models are gorgeous!!:icon_love 

Originally Posted by *mAra* i LOVe Rachel Mcadams right now.. she's such a talented actress, she's going to be big.. although I don't think she was in Pearl Harbor.. you might be referring to Kate Beckingsale, or Beckinsale i forgot
ah yes and among some of the most beautiful is Catherine Zeta Jone

I loved Rachael McAdams in "Wedding Crashers".. she was really good! I love her as a brunette!:icon_love


----------



## lovesboxers (Aug 10, 2005)

ok...Catherine Zeta Jones

Kate Beckinsale

Rachel McAdams

Charlize Theron

Scarlette Johannsen (sp?)

The Albanian singer posted above is very pretty

Kate Winslet

Halle Berry

Angelina Jolie cuz something about her just screams SEX and has this aura about her.

We are just talking looks on the outside, since we dont know what is on the inside of these people. It takes beauty on the inside too to make a truly beautiful person. IMHO!


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 11, 2005)

*Halle Berry*

*Beyonce*

*Christina Milian*

*Stacey Dash*

*Thandie Newton*

*Adriana Lima*

*Jessica Alba*

*Scarlett Johansson*


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 11, 2005)

ANGELINA JOLIE!!!!!!....i would kill to look like her

but then again i'd even take nicole kidman lol/ any celeb


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 11, 2005)

I Think Beautiful Is Natural Meaning You Dont Need Makeup To Look Pretty I Think, Halle Berry, Sandra Bullock, Mandy Moore, Jennifer Aniston, And Theres Alot More But I Cant Think Of Them Now, Oh And Oprah Haha J/k!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* there's a lot of beatiful women out there.
my faves though are:

angelina jolie

carmen electra

OMG! You and I have the same taste, apparently. You named my 2 faves!


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 11, 2005)

Beyonce

Jennifer Lopez

Halle Berry

Jessica Simpson

Nia Long


----------



## Cirean (Oct 11, 2005)

Heather Locklear, just because she still looks natural even though it would be easy for her to have all kinds of plastic surgery.

Angelina Jolie, she never looks over made up and I like her overall 'look'

Heidi Klum, still looks good 9months pregnant, hair in a ponytail and no makeup.


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 11, 2005)

Catherine Zeta Jones

Salma Hayek

Halle Berry

I think all three of them look naturally beautiful and even without makeup. I could be wrong but I also think all three of them have not had plastic surgery. If I'm wrong, I may have to re-do my list then.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 11, 2005)

Trisha, she is beautiful! I want to add one to my list, too.

Aria Giovanni (I got the hots for her big time!)

I'm trying to find a picture to share of her but having a hard time finding one with clothes on. I'll keep looking.


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 11, 2005)

its gotta be:

Katherine Hepburn or Jessica Alba

xxxc


----------



## karrieann (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I could probably name a few, but I think I would say Kate Winslet... she's not a supermodel, but her acting, her personality and the confidence in the way she carries herself is very inspiring and beautiful




I *love *her!


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 11, 2005)

You took the words right out of my mouth!!! I think both of them are gorgeous without makeup.

Originally Posted by *tashbash* *I have two. Now this is in my opinion, I think Jessica Simpson looks gorgeous no matter what she does....natural beauty. Also I think Angelina Jolie is gorgeous as well. She just is so pretty, however I don't like her as a person. *


----------



## anne7 (Oct 11, 2005)

Grace Kelly, hands down! Plus, she was a princess! I love Audrey Hepburn, too!For current celebrities, I'd say Angelina Jolie and Julia Roberts, and Natalie Portman They are so unique and have distinctive features, which makes them so beautiful. Girls like Jessica Alba are a dime a dozen, I could find a girl just as pretty down the street.














to tashbash - how can you say you don't like Angelina Jolie as a person if you've never even met her? (making an assumption here, but even if you did meet her, it's not like you would 'know' her.)


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 11, 2005)

Anne you made me think of Julia, how could I forget Julia? She is one of my favorite actresses!!! I must be losing it. Oh and to comment on Angelina too, I love Angelina, I think one of her greatest characteristics is she is so different...she doesn't care what people think...I wish I looked like her...hahaha - I am 1/2 way there, I don't care what people think, but I have a long ass haul to get the other half...hahhahahaha

Originally Posted by *anne7* Grace Kelly, hands down! Plus, she was a princess! I love Audrey Hepburn and Ann-Margret, too! For current celebrities, I'd say Angelina Jolie and Julia Roberts. They are so unique and have distinctive features, which makes them so beautiful. Girls like Jessica Alba are a dime a dozen, I could find a girl just as pretty down the street. 
to tashbash - how can you say you don't like Angelina Jolie as a person if you've never even met her? (making an assumption here, but even if you did meet her, it's not like you would 'know' her.)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 12, 2005)

Aria Giovanni

She's got some kickin' curves! She's one of the few porn stars that has not had implants.











I'd also like to add that MUT has some of the most beautiful girls in the world!


----------



## Mirtilla (Oct 14, 2005)

My list:




Audrey Tatou




Salma Hayek




Heather graham




Keri russel


----------



## brendakaos (Oct 15, 2005)

Marilyn Monroe and Nadia Bjorlin from Days of our lives.


----------



## Eva121 (Oct 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Monica Belluci, i think shes got a beautiful face, a real womanly figure, and comes across as a nice person from what ive read etc

Agreed, I saw The Brothers Grimm yesterday, she looked gorgeous ( her character wasn't nice though



)





Nice movie btw!!


----------



## K*O* (Oct 15, 2005)

My all time favorite has always been - hands down....Sophia Loren


----------



## eyesdancing (Oct 17, 2005)

I am coming into this thread late so all my faves have been mentioned but here goes....

Monica Bellucci

Kate Winslet

Catherine Zeta-Jones

Angelina Jolie

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## princess220 (Oct 17, 2005)

Angelina Jolie

Jennifer Garner- she looked great in Alias(Loved that show).. I i only saw the first and second season and some of third... I need to catch up on it...


----------



## babykisses (Oct 21, 2005)

This is an actress who is no longer alive, but I think Marilyn Monroe epitomized Hollywood Beauty perfectly.


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 21, 2005)

I like Catherine Zeta-Jones (my mom said if they make a movie of her life she should play her role, LOL), Scarlett Johansen, Emily something on CSI:Miami, Charlize Theron, Angelina Jolie (I told my boyfriend if I was a lesbian I would date her, lol), and Kate Hudson (she is who if I had to pick a celebrity I would want to look like her, b/c she is the girl next door type, not drop dead gorgeous). Oh Keira Knightly is really pretty too.


----------



## envymi (Oct 21, 2005)

Oooh, I used to be obsessed with Marilyn!

Eva-that's a cool pic of Monica

I forgot about Isabel Adjani, she's got a very seductively naive look to her...I don't know, I guess I have a thing for full mouths. There's a few other actresses that I couldn't name that are extermely sexy to me and they all have the same kind of lips


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 21, 2005)

Hmm for me - I am going to say Tina Turner first. I love her strength and endurance for having gone through what she has and still remains beautiful to this day. She's got killer legs and what a voice! Others are Catherine Zeta-Jones - sultry / sensual. I'm sure I will think of others.


----------



## katt (Oct 22, 2005)

Angelina Jolie

Ashley Judd

Natalie Portman


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Oct 24, 2005)

Carmen Electra she never seems to age.


----------



## Eva121 (Oct 31, 2005)

Someone new to add to the (long list), Evangeline Lilly (Kate from Lost). She's such a natural beauty!


----------



## Annia (Nov 1, 2005)

Some women that come to mind are:

Uma Thurman






Susan Sarandon






Angelina Jolie






Gina Torres






Cate Blanchett






I am sure there are more I just can't think of any more at this time.


----------



## KittyM (Nov 6, 2005)

Attachment 7503

Attachment 7504

These women are my favourites!!!

They are sooooo beauuuuuuutiful:icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love

Ups forgot to mention their names:Fernanda Tavares and Giselle Bundchen!!!!!

Kristina


----------



## Eva121 (Nov 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Annia* Susan Sarandon





I looooove the Rocky Horror Picture Show!


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Oct 27, 2007)

*For classic good looks** Ann-Margret*


----------



## StrangerNMist (Oct 27, 2007)

1. Helen Mirren

2. Salma Hayek

3. Jennifer Hudson

4. Queen Latifah

5. Dita Von Teese (Yeah, I know, she's a model, she counts though!)

6. Gloria Steinem

7. Tempest Storm

8. Bettie Page

10. Rita Hayworth

10. Nancy Kwan

11. Audrey Hepburn

12. Josephine Baker

13. Jennifer Love Hewitt

14. Mary Ann Winkowski

15. Naomi Wolf

16. Joy Nash

17. Catherine The Great

18. Queen Elizabeth I

19. Cate Blanchett

20. Veronica Franco

And lots of others... *Grin*


----------



## wohopa (Oct 28, 2007)

agreed


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Oct 29, 2007)

Michelle Pfeiffer!!! Stardust anyone? :-D


----------



## fawp (Oct 29, 2007)

I think Hillary Duff is so beautiful.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 29, 2007)

Gwen Stefani, Cindy Crawford, Madonna


----------



## nics1972 (Oct 29, 2007)

Eva Mendez

Jennifer Lopez

Halle Berry

Aishwarya Rai (of Bride &amp; Prejudice)

Angelina Jolie

Catherine Zeta Jones

Cindy Crawford


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Oct 30, 2007)

Salma hayek

Aisjwarya Rai (bollywood)

Sonali Bendre (bollywood)

Charlize theron

Penelope cruz

Monica belluci

Rose Byrne

Alesandra Ambrosio

Diane Kruger

Kim Kardashian!!

Sorry its more than 1  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 30, 2007)

*I think Eva Mendez is gorgeous...I also LOVE Sandra Bullock....Not what some would call conventionally beautiful, but there's just something about her...I think she's fabulous looking! I also like her 'style' of speaking, mannerisms, etc....*

Also, there is an actress from the 40's...I cannot think of her name (I think her first name is Lupe...but I'm not 100% on that); she's just gorgeous...I'll have to ask my husband (a classic, old-movie lover) about her....Anyway...I'll find out who she is....'cause she's great looking! If anyone can help me with her name, pls. feel free!


----------



## Polina (Oct 31, 2007)

Monica Bellucci

Izabella Scorupco

Eva Green

Katherine Heigl

But my absolute faves are from the old days:

Brigitte Bardot

Grace Kelly

Anna Karina

Monica Vitti

Uschi Obermaier

Catherine Deneuve

Britt Ekland


----------



## Viviana2911 (Oct 31, 2007)

Nicole Kidman for the blondes and Monica Bellucci for the brunettes


----------



## JadoreDior (Dec 11, 2007)

I find Scarlett Johansson discusting.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 11, 2007)

There are so many.....

Sophia Loren

Charlize Theron

Beyonce

Catherine Zeta Jones

Of course Marilyn and Audrey, and Grace

and Liz

Umm I can't spell her name but Aishara Arai?????

Gwen Stefani

Megan Fox


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 11, 2007)

Monica Bellucci.


----------



## Karren (Dec 13, 2007)

Sophia Loren







Ingrid Bergman






Lauren Bacall


----------



## chez_moi (Feb 2, 2010)

Kate Bosworth - she's very beautiful


----------



## Kraezinsane (Feb 3, 2010)

Hmm can it include youtube celebs?

Because Kandee Johnson would be one of my top.. She is beautiful inside and out. Such an inspiration to me.


----------



## perlanga (Feb 3, 2010)

Tied for me are:

Veruska Ramirez- A former Miss Venezuela









Ashwariya Rai- Bollywood Actress






megan Fox is a fav too!


----------



## DeusExMachina (Feb 4, 2010)

I think that Kate Hudson and Amy Adams are absolutely beautiful to me~


----------



## missmignonne (Feb 4, 2010)

Aishwarya Rai!!!!!!!!

Most gorgeous woman I've ever seen.... then there's Monica Bellucci and Natalie Portman.

I &lt;3 Natalie because any woman that can still look hot with no hair is a winner in my book!


----------



## Geek (Feb 4, 2010)

test


----------



## lovelysarahg (Feb 7, 2010)

Dita Von Teese.

Aishwarya Rai (apologies if I spelt her name wrong)

Angelina Jolie.

Monica Bellucci.

Marilyn Monroe.

Princess Diana.

Grace Kelly.

Queen Raina of Jordan.

Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## Minka (Feb 8, 2010)

Anna Tsuchiya






Tyra Banks






Marilyn Monroe






Audrey Hepburn






Gwen Stefani






Jessica Burciaga






Stacy Ferguson






Alison Sudol


----------



## chruix (Feb 9, 2010)

Taylor Swift

Emma Watson

Anne So Hee

Yukie Nakama


----------



## Etiquette (Feb 9, 2010)

Angelina Jolie (her eyes, her skin, her voice... everything!)

Natalie Portman

Aishwarya Rai

Gemma Ward (yes she's a model, but she's done acting too!)


----------



## Tears_Of_Blood (Feb 14, 2010)

Audrey Hepburn





Cheryl Cole



.. I am honestly in awe of her beauty

Mila Kunis



, sometimes it's like she doesn't even try and she still looks stunning

Miranda Kerr


----------



## Fade to Black (Feb 18, 2010)

Hayden Pannettiere. In my opinion the girl is the most gorgeous female celebrity in hollywood and I envy her so much. Rachel McAdams and Leick Hudson however, are close seconds. I would kill to look like either one of them.


----------



## ploHouse (Mar 2, 2010)

Two words: Zooey Deschanel


----------



## Tyari (Mar 23, 2010)

Beyonce

Kim Kardashian

Halle Berry

Megan Fox


----------



## shayy (Mar 23, 2010)

I love how gorgeous Jennifer Aniston is. I can not believe she is 40! She looks amazing, and is such a beautiful person inside as well.

Jessica Alba - of course!

Rachel McAdams

Kate Hudson (or is it Hudsen..?)

And Hayley Williams from Paramore. She can freakin' rock that hair and be SO gorgeous! Not to mention she has a killer voice!


----------



## Fade to Black (Mar 23, 2010)

I LOVE Jennifer Aniston. The poor woman has such awful luck with men, but she seems like such a sweet down to earth person. And she's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## esha (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't know if I've posted or not, but if I have I change my choice.

I think Dianna Agron (Quinn Fabray - Glee)


----------



## Ingrid (Mar 23, 2010)

Marilyn Monroe

Audry Hepburn

Natalie Portman

Miranda Kerr

Scarlett Johannson

Isla Fisher (from the wedding crasher, definitely maybe, confession of a shopaholic)


----------

